# CHIHUAHUA In Images "Discover the northern brave land of Mexico"



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

This thread is to show to the rest of world what Chihuahua is, a land of amazing places to show in amazing pics. Enjoy it.

*All rights reserved to Chihuahuan and Mexican phographers author of these pictures.*

*CHIHUAHUA IN IMAGES *


​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

*CHIHUAHUA STATE*

Chihuahua (Spanish pronunciation: [tʃiˈwawa]) is a state in northern Mexico with a mainland area of 247,087 square kilometers (95,400.8 sq mi)[2], slightly bigger than the United Kingdom. It is surrounded by the states of Sonora to the west, Sinaloa to the south-west, Durango to the south, and Coahuila to the east, and by the U.S. states of Texas to the north-east and New Mexico to the north. Chihuahua is the largest state in Mexico by area, and therefore has the nickname El Estado Grande ("The Big State").

Although Chihuahua is primarily identified with its namesake, the Chihuahuan Desert, it has more forests than any other state. On the slope of the Sierra Madre Occidental mountains (around the regions of Casas Grandes, Cuauhtémoc and Parral), there are vast prairies of short yellow grass, the source of the bulk of the state's agricultural production.

As of 2005, there were 3.2 million inhabitants of the state. In February 6, 2010, Governor Baeza proposed to moved the three State Powers (Executive, Legislative and Judicial) to Ciudad Juárez in order to face the insecurity problems in the city,[3] but that request was rejected by the State Legislature on February 12.[4]

The state also has a large service sector: tourism, banking and high-tech enterprises.

One of the most notable features of Chihuahua is the Barranca del Cobre, or Copper Canyon, a spectacular canyon system larger and deeper than the Grand Canyon.

Chihuahua played a pivotal role in the Mexican Revolution and was a battleground between revolutionary forces led by Pancho Villa and federal forces.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

*CHIHUAHUA CAPITAL CITY*

The city of Chihuahua (Spanish pronunciation: [tʃiˈwawa]) is the state capital of the Mexican state of Chihuahua. It has a population of about 825,327. The predominant activity is light industry.

According to the census of 2005, there were 748,551 people living in the city of Chihuahua, calculations tend to establish that in 2007 there were almost 800,000 people living in Chihuahua, including a substantial population from the U.S. The racial makeup of the city consists roughly of 49% who are White or European, 45% Mestizo and 6% Amerindian.[citation needed]

The literacy rate in the city is among the highest in the country at 98%; 35% of the population is aged 14 or below, 60% between 15-65 and 5% over 65[3]. The growth rate is 2.4%.[3] The life expectancy for males is 72 years and for women is 79 years.[3]

Tourism

The Cathedral fronts onto the
Plaza de Armas.The city of Chihuahua offers many places of interest for the tourist, especially the history buff (see Museums of Chihuahua), including the baroque Metropolitan Cathedral, seat of the Archdiocese (and the resting place of St Peter of Jesus Maldonado, a Cristero martyr of the 1930s), dating from the 18th century, the Government Palace from the early 19th century, and the City Hall from the turn of the 20th century, on the Plaza de Armas across from the Cathedral.

During the French invasion and the Second Empire, which ended with the execution of the Habsburg Emperor Maximilian in 1867, the constitutional president, Benito Juárez García traveled the country, searching for support wherever he could. He found it in 1864 when he settled his cabinet and government-in-exile here in the city at the address now known as Ave. Juárez 321, and incidentally, making Chihuahua the only city, aside from Mexico City, to be the capital of the Republic. The Museo Casa Juarez, now known as The Museum of Republican Loyalty, has been faithfully restored to the appearance it had when President Juárez lived here from 1864 through 1866.

The city offers the service of the touristic "Trolley el Tarahumara" which is a special bus that goes around to all the main museums and monuments in the City Centre(starting its route at the Plaza de Armas), including parks like the Central Park "El Palomar", a large park that has a collection of sculptures, including one depicting three doves (palomas, hence the park's name) and a monumental flagpole, flying one of the largest flags in the Republic, as well as a statue of one of Chihuahua's favourite sons, the late actor Anthony Quinn, in his famous role as 'Zorba the Greek', as well as many others. The city is renowned for its classical and modern sculpture, as seen on any main boulevard or avenue. Included are works by Espino, Baltazar, Ponzanelli and Sebastian, the latter being a native of Chihuahua.


The sculpture "La Fuerza Indomita" in a park on Cuauhtemoc Street in the city centre. 
The Angel of Liberty with the Government Palace in background. 
Panel from mural in the Paraninfo depicting the Mexican-American War(Artist: Leandro Carreón Nájera, 1937-39)Particularly noteworthy are the murals in the Government Palace and the Paraninfo, or University Auditorium (in the Literary and Scientific Institute building) both depicting the history of the State of Chihuahua, and both fronting upon the Plaza Hidalgo in the city centre, and catter-cornered from the Plaza Mayor (listed below). Also of note is the Quinta Gameros, one of the largest estate houses in pre-revolutionary Chihuahua City, now the state museum for the decorative arts, and the former Federal Palace of Chihuahua on Venustiano Carranza Street, north of the Government Palace, which is now a museum and contains the cell in which Miguel Hidalgo spent his final days, and is a national shrine.

The Mammoth Museum, at Gomez Morin (also Calle 27a) and Ave. Juarez, is the city natural history museum and contains 13 halls detailing prehistoric life from the dinosaurs through the reign of the mammals, or the Cenozoic Era. It also has exhibits of prehistoric art. The Semilla Museo Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología, or Seed Centre Museum of Science and Technology, on Teofilo Borunda and Lisboa in the City Centre, is a creative learning centre and interactive science museum for children.

The Feria (Fair) of Santa Rita, known throughout the Republic, is held during the last two weeks of May and features internationally known recording artists in concert. The fair has been held annually for decades. In addition, the University Symphony performs at the Paraninfo weekly during the summer months, and features international guest artists in classical and pops concerts.

The Dorados de Chihuahua, the local baseball team in the Mexican League(AAA), plays in a new stadium in the southside of the city during the summer months. The Plaza de Toros, or bull fighting ring, 'La Esperanza' is located on Teofilo Borunda on the north side of the river, and features Corridas (Bullfights) during the summer and fall.

The Plaza Mayor is an important square in the city centre that displays fountains, green spaces and a collection of monuments depicting local heroes. The main monument in the Plaza Mayor is the "Ángel de el Libertad" that was built in 2003 representing the freedom of all Mexicans, especially Chihuahua's people. It was inaugurated during the Independence Day festivities on September 15 of that same year. The angel has a sword with a laser light at the tip, and is capable of rotating 360° over its axis.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos from Chihuahua MikVelo


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

ohhh thanks Christos greece , I will upload more shortly


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

That crystal cave is very impressive. Superman's cave!


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Actually I have more info for you about this caverns, the name is La Cueva de los Cristales, and here you will find more info.





​

*http://naicafilm.com/​*


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

The word Naica is of Tarahumara origin and means shady place. It was given to the hills, maybe because of a spring with some trees. The hills are full of minerals which made them valuable for mining. The mine produces lead, zinc, copper, silver and gold and is one of the most productive mines in Chihuahua. 

In the last years the care of the environment and for minimum contamination by the present mining comany gave the mine a national level of prominence. Hopefully this attitude amongst the miners may also protected the Cave of the Crystals. 

This mine is not a show mine, but a still working and producing mine. It is very hot and has a huge underground well of 52°C hot water. The air of the mine is cooled down by a ventilation system to about 40°C, but the humidity of the air is about 100%. The topic of this page is not the mine, but two natural caverns found inside the mine. 

The Cueva de las Espadas (Cave of Swords) was found in 1910 and contains extraordinary large selenite (gypsum) crystals. It is named after the crystals, which resemble swords. The natural cave is a single huge chamber about 70m in diameter and 120m below surface. The prismatic gypsum crystals, which are called selenite, are up to 2m long and 25cm in diameter. The Cave of Swords is famous among geoscientists and visited very often, thus it is equipped with paths, light and ventilation. Unfortunately the habit of removing crystals for the mineralogical museums of the world deprived the cave of its best pieces. The change in the cave climate further damaged the crystals and made them dusty and opaque. 

The newest discovery is the Cueva de los Cristales (Cave of the Crystals), even more spectacular than the Cave of Swords. At a depth of 300m first a spherical chamber of 8m diameters filled with selenite crystals was found. The tunnel was rerouted, but soon after a second, even bigger chamber with several big selenite crystals, 8m long and 2m in diameter, was found. The longest crystal is 11m long. It was closed by a brick wall and an iron gate to protect the crystalls. 

As the temperature inside the cave is 60°C and the humidity 100%, a visit of the cave always includes a perfect steam bath. But for work in the cave it is really problematic. First it was absolutely impossible to take any picture of the cave as cameras first steamed up, and when they reached the temperature of the cavern, the electronic was dead. The researchers developed special techniques for the temperature, but more than 10 minutes are not possible inside the cave. Typically two or three minute visits are applicable. 

A mine worker who tried to steal some crystals died in the cave: the temperature and the bad air causes dehydration and after a few minutes he was too weak to leave the cave and suffocated. When he was found, his body was cooked (well done to be exact). 

The exploration is done by La Venta, an Italian group of cave explorers, and a Méxican company named Speleoresearch & Films. They have an agreement with the mining company Industrias Peñoles about the protection of the cave. The technical difficulties of the exploration are immense, and so far the total size of the cave is still unknown, as it is impossible to explore more than a few tens of meters in the available time. Special breathing and protection systems are developed with the goal to stay inside the cave for at least one hour. 

The formation of the large selenite crystals was explored during the last years by Juan Manuel Garcia-Ruiz from the University of Granada in Spain and others. The results were published in the April 2007 issue of the journal Geology of the Geological Society of America. They determined the exact conditions of the crystal growth by analyzing the water contained in tiny pockets inside the crystals. They grew in gypsum rich water at about 58°C, heated by the volcanic activities below. 











​


----------



## CR1 (Sep 26, 2009)

"El Palomar" park


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

the cristal cave is simply amazing i never saw something like that! interesting city!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comments guys!!!! 

Hope to see you soon here in Chihuahua.

more pics...


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MikVelo said:


>


Those old photos of Chihuahua, MikVelo are really very nice; the last photo is around 50s, the second about 20s or 30s but the first one is really old


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

ohh thanks!! yes you´re right, you are an expert.... actually I have more old pics I will show them in this thread soon. 

Saludos a todos !!!


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Those old photos of Chihuahua, MikVelo are really very nice; the last photo is around 50s, the second about 20s or 30s but the first one is really old


so observer


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

congratulations Mikvelo, the thread its really amazing, i'll visit it constantly


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks Mr Equis for your comments, well here are pics of everybody and I know you have others to show us, I will appreciate if you have any, go ahead and share them !!! thanks and I will show you more pics shortly.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice surprise, I've noticed more highrises than the last time I've seen pictures of the city (was a long time ago).


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

HEY MIKVELO WHAT´S UP? THIS THREAD NEEDS MORE PHOTOS


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

heheheheeheh I know I was a little busy but maybe today I will upload some pics alright? Saludos :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good pics indeed, specially the first for the view. Regards.*


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Jan, Regards to Colombia...

Last Year chihuahua celebrated its 300 years of History, here some old pictures to conmmemorate this important event for this town.
The most of the pictures were provided of our friends Lariabian, Zeusinho and Chihuaslife...



​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Act of Chihuahua Foundation October 12th 1790

I will show you this picture of this act in my post 1790 showing you the year of the foundation of this city in the year 1790.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW, YOU BROUGHT ALL THE OLDIES PICS TO HERE


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

yes to show them to the rest of the world, do you have any?


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMM

LET ME SEE


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

I FOUND SOMEONES DIFFERENTS





















​


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

NOW. SOMEONES OF THE "SACRED HEART" CHURCH








​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old photos from Chihuahua are really very nice, good kay: thank you for showing Chihuahua at the beginning of 20th century (around 1920 - 1930) :cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ your welcome, in fact, someones are older than the time you say


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

goood pics!!!


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

All pictures showed before were from Chihuahua city, but Chihuahua is so much more, also it´s the biggest state of Mexico and here I will show you some natural landscapes and beautiful places and town of this land.



Parral Chihuahua, where Pancho Villa was murdered.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Museum of Northern Cultures


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Peguis Canyon


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Paquime Archeological Ruins


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Arareko Lake


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Cusarare waterfall


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Piedra Volada the highest waterfall of Mexico


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Recohuata


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Cuarenta Casas Archeological Complex


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Cueva de la Olla Cavern


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

Colina Lake


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos especially rodeo and cycling ones


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by Marte


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by Marte


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by marte


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by Marte


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by Marte


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

by Marte

and I love this pictures, I´m glad to show you in my post 2000


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

MikVelo said:


>


WOW, THIS PHOTO IS SO FU#$%% AMAZING

SO THE PICS BY MARTE :cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Now, I bring some pictures of some nice houses in the city of Chihuahua


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those houses in Chihuahua are indeed very nice kay:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

^^ thanks by the comment

now, i let you some pics about the new residential areas, but how are they closed, only show the entrances to them.

*SAN FRANCISCO COUNTRY CLUB AREA*





*BOSQUES DE SAN FRANCISCO (SAN FRANCISCO WOODS)*



*"ALGO" DE SAN FRANCISCO ("SOMETHING" OF SAN FRANCISCO)*
​




*CLUB CAMPESTRE DE CHIHUAHUA AREA*




*ARCADAS*




*LA ESCONDIDA*



*LOS CEDROS*








*HACIENDAS DE STA FÉ*
​

AND FINALLY, AN OVERVIEW OF THE PERIFÉRICO DE LA JUVENTUD, THE MOST IMPORTANT STREET THAT CROSS BOTH AREAS


​


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

MikVelo said:


>


^^ ^^
Nice! I Thought it was Ireland.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ yeah I like so much this pic as well

Here more pics of my recently trip to Copper Canyon!



​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

​


----------

